

Ask HN: Coders:Do you create your own graphics/icons, and how did you learn? - marcosscriven

After a couple of decades coding, I&#x27;ve decided it&#x27;s getting a little ridiculous now I still rely completely on things like Glyphicons, and HTML theme marketplaces. Now, I subscribe partly to the notion one should focus on their area of expertise, but I really would like to be able to whip up something at least clean and original, if not exactly hugely artistic. Enough, at least, to really appreciate what the real pros do.
So my question is, has anyone here been in the same position, and what tools&#x2F;course&#x2F;books did you use to get started?
======
jhacks
I personally do. However, I haven't been coding for decades. I learned just
for my startup and mainly deal with frontend with my co-founder on backend.
Still, it wasn't necessary for me to create icons. It is nice to know though.
Plus, I enjoy design. I would DL inkscape (unless you have adobe illustrator)
and get svg files of icons you like. See how they have done it. Most icons are
very simple shapes. I personally think they are more effective when bare and
simple. Its as simple as just drawing and connecting lines. Smoothing edges.
And most of it is actually fairly precise / logical and.less artistic (I.e. no
need to learn to draw). With time you'll get better. And you can create cooler
and more complex icons, logos, and so on.

~~~
marcosscriven
I shall definitively give Inkscape a go, and downloading existing SVGs is a
good idea, thanks

------
xauronx
I used to try to do that stuff, but it really is truly the definition of a
waste your time. I mean, doing it once to get appreciation for the experts,
and to justify the value of those things is worth it. But continuing to blast
your head against the wall ends up being pretty worthless.

With the availability of Glyphicons, or FontAwesome, or the numerous cheap
assets you can buy it doesn't make much sense to spend your time on an area
you're not proficient in. (Unless you want to become a designer?)

~~~
marcosscriven
My biggest motivations were having an understanding of the process, and being
able to make something original, rather than just downloading it.

------
krapp
I had an art degree and a bit of work designing logos for various projects
before I got into coding, so at least for me, the process was reversed.

I'd suggest doing some tutorials on
[http://psd.tutsplus.com/](http://psd.tutsplus.com/) maybe, though I don't
like how hard they're pushing premium content now, and I more or less deleted
my own account in disgust after their passwords were dumped, I found them to
be a pretty good resource.

------
ScottWhigham
Yeah, I do all of that stuff. I started doing it initially because I couldn't
really afford to pay someone to do all of it. Bought a book, got a copy of PS,
and away we go. I'm not a good designer - very poor actually. I make up for it
by going to Shutterstock 1x every 3-4 years, buying a monthly membership, and
downloading 400-600 stock illustrations and graphics. I then take those and
convert them to my needs. It's not great but it works "good enough".

